# dust collector



## iclight0 (Sep 12, 2011)

Have a pc400ap, was wondering if anybody ever put a big motor on this. Cause I added a chip collector and it lowered my air flow. Or should I just get a new unit. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

What size ductwork do you have? And how long is the longest run?


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I seriously doubt a larger motor will make any difference unless it turns faster, but then will the blower wheel hold up with the faster speed? I would start over with a larger DC.


----------



## iclight0 (Sep 12, 2011)

4" and It runs about 20 ft


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

agreed, the larger motor will likely not provide the improvement you are looking for with the original fan. and to upsize that would mean a bigger housing, which would mean a bigger .........


if you have eliminated all of the leaks, and as much friction as possible, and still unhappy results, then a larger dc is the answer.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

Changing to 5" or 6" duct work will improve your airflow greatly. Without the fan curve for that dc unit it is difficult to predict the improvement you will get. With the fan curve and static pressure chart it is a simple calculation to know the cfm and air velocity of different sized duct work. 
The static pressure chart is for proper dust collection duct work, not plastic water pipe.



iclight0 said:


> 4" and It runs about 20 ft


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

IF the unit has a dual 4" input, or an optional 5" or 6" adapter, the larger size can be used. if not it is advised to stay with the 4". as the pipe diameter increases, air speed decreases. smaller cfm units lose the ability quickly to keep the dust in suspension with slower air speed.


like unisaw mentioned, the performance info will help to determine those things.


show me the fan curve - good one!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Probably shouldn't respond....oh well

A balance needs to be determined between velocity and volume.Larger pipe increases the volume but at the expense of extraction,which should be obvious.What is at question is the speed at which the chip load is coming off the tool head.

One thing that most manufacturers miss,purely from a price point POV,is fully developed "pickups".Properly designed port fabrication ain't easy or cheap.And although easy enough to model,the actual build takes handwork.

Therefore,a 4" primary with an engineered pickup can be made to work.Just sayin.


----------

